# Odd Catches?



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Kind of a spin off of Flea's thread about dolphin.....


What have you seen or heard of caught? Hung? Beached? Dead and washed up? in a place where it NORMALLY shouldnt be? Or sumthing a little odd...anything from sails off the pier to kings on a FF rig on the Point...? I love hearing these stories.

The YF Tuna from the bridge mentioned on the other thread got me wondering. 

Lets hear it.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

tarpon on a gotcha! hows that? topsail pier, didn't land that one!

one year i think a guy caught a big cobia on a bottim rig w/ bloodworms at the point

saw a guy weigh in a 77lb black drum that he caught flounder fishing.

also one time we were fishing a weedline off oregon inlet bailing 2-3lb dolphin when an estimated 350 lb blue marlin came up and slashed at hooked dolphin, about 2 feet off the back of the boat, we ended up getting the marlin hooked up but lost it after about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Dolphin off Kitty Hawk Pier.

Garry Oliver caught a Sailfish from the surf in Hatteras, pretty little thing about 25 inchs long.

How 'bout a pair of Bonefish from the surf south of Outer Banks Pier.

I caught a 29 lb Cobia on a Trout rod with a green grub.

Caught a 28 lb Black Drum on the same Trout rod from the surf.

Also watched a buddy clean a Striper that had a 2 lb Lobster in his belly.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

when i was about 6 fishing by the hrbt i watched my dad catch about a 12 inch cobia on a bottom rig, dont remember what the bait was but knowing my dad it had to be squid. Then acouple years ago i was fishing the pier near jupiter inlet and i saw a guy fishing for pompano using a bottom rig also, so he decides hes gonna reel up like a 8 inch bonefish. Now i know all the magazines, tv shows, and people that actually fish for bones say they similar to ladyfish but i know what i saw and the guy that caught it swore up and down it was a ladyfish. Needless to say, he went in the guys bucket, sad but true. Also 'bout three weeks ago a buddy of mine caught a cobia while flounder fishing with the nastiest frozen menhaden available, and the fish was a 35 pounder! His flounder setup was an older model shimano coriolis spooled with 10 pound and a 10-20 pound All Star rod, i know people have caught bigger cobes on lighter line before, but he caught it from lynnhaven pier, the non-cobia havin pier in the area.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

a good start to this thread but we're not looking for light tackle feats  although theyre interesting as well....

sailfish from the surf 

bonefish from the NORTHERN NC beaches 

thats the kinda material we're looking for


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

I got a 18" or so sailfish from Jennettes pier I think 7 years ago. we weren't even catching blues, we saw long skinny fish and thought they were hounds at first but tried to catch them anyway since we weren't catching anything else. me and like 4 other people threw in gotcha plugs and immediately they struck. The guy next to me got one a few inches bigger but the cool thing about mine was that it had 2 bills!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Octopus on bloodworms,squid on gotcha,loggerhead sea turtle on cut bait,cownose on livebait,2lb pompano on gotcha,jackcravalle on bottom bait,and a thresher shark I lost to a cutoff yr for last..


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

King Mackerel on gotcha plug when I was 12 off of topsail pier...........i also caught a squid on a gotcha one night..OH and a flounder on a gotcha!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

squid on stingsilvers at avon pier.....manta rays on straw rigs..(not snagged, they go crazy for em)....friend of mine got about a 16" seamullet on a stingsilver at VB pier...seen plenty of sea turtles on bottom cobe baits...one saturday lol


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

*This was in MD but*

I caught a small cobia on a frozen spot head at solomon's island. I've hooked into a large sea turtle at PLO on a modified pin rig. I even saw some baby grouper caught at the 4th street bulkhead in Ocean City last year.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

last striper season i caught a squid under the lights at lynnhaven pier on a white bass assasin on a jig. Took me like 2 hours of tryin, theyd tear up the plastics but were just about impossible to hook, except for the one obvious exception, cool seein a live one. Oh yeah, saw some random guy catch a roundhead on a 2oz. gotcha on the same pier 'few weeks back


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

saw a seal down in the lower cape fear while we were fishin for reds early this spring. got a pic of it somewhere.

every now and then you will hear of sails (not just the babies) caught within a mile of the beach here in late summer, sometimes on clarkspoons by guys pullin for spanish.

my buddy caught a striper the other day here in wrightsville beach, very rare for these parts.

bonefish have been caught on mercer's pier.

heard multiple reports of juvenile snook caught in castnets last year.

dude shot a 90 some pound cubera snapper while diving a wreck here lately.

crazy stuff, i like this thread.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> a good start to this thread but we're not looking for light tackle feats  although theyre interesting as well....
> 
> sailfish from the surf
> 
> ...


sorry bout that, i did get a lil off topic with that last cobia


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*I caught a....*

NTKG...on a rusty old anchor sinker (the ones made outta hangers.....guess I know now, why they are made fer the piers and not the beach...

Sorry Neil...I hope they didn't cut the foot off.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Heaver's tune'r tale takes the cake...IMHO*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2548&page=2

The bluefin feed on bluefish that they follow in. There have been quite a few large bluefish caught a few miles off the beach lately, so its logical to believe the bluefin are there too.

Yes, a few years back a tuna was caught at LIP. A bunch of us arrived at LIP that morning in the usual search for stripers. On the south side immediatley across the sink, someone spotted two large fish swimming in tight circles. We were puzzuled as to what they could be, it was too cold for drum, and the striper season was near its end. All sorts of lures were offered to the fish and they just kept swimmin gin tight circles - this was really odd. I managed to snag one by the tail with a stingsilver, but fortunately the hook did not penetrate the hard tail - and it didn't even bother the fish, it kept up with its tight circular swimming.

Angel threw a cast net at one, and missed wide. He reloaded and cast again, this time completely capturing the fish under the net. An explosion of water and fish ensued. I gave him a hand raising the net to the surface and right away IDed the fish as a tuna. We brought the fish onto the deck, removed the net, and since non of us had a tuna angling license, threw it back in the water. By this time the other tuna had moved to the N side of the pier next to the sink. It circled there for a little while than swam away.

Fifteen min later, while discussing the experience I saw a swirl behind the breakers about 50yds N of the pier. It was the tuna we had just released. It was beaching itself. Several of us with waders went in the cold water and retrieved the tuna. Angel in the meantime called Fish and Game and inquired about keeping the fish. They gave permission. All they wanted was stats on the fish and location. By the time we got the tuna on the pier for the 2nd time another angler that worked at a fish house had his professional fillet knives ready. We all took tuna home for dinner that night!

The next year, Rob, also known as "Donk" to many LIP old-time regulars, wrestled another bluefin onto the beach next to the Duck Inn. The fish, obviously lost and disoriented, had beached itself there. Donk's a big guy, he threw the BF over his shoulder and went home.

So you see, there is always a chance, however remote, to tangle with a tuna from the beach.... 

Here are some pics of the LIP BF tuna:

Pic of me and tuna that Angel netted. 










Retrieving tuna from surf:


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2005)

How about a little fish called a Northern Stargazer. Caught it in the surf at Cape Lookout.
That little rascal shocked me with an electrical shock. It turns out that they have an electrical organ like an electric eel. It felt like trying to disconect the spark plug on a lawnmower while its still running. Don't know if they are common or not, only one Ive ever heard of. What a suprise!!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

let me get this straight, they threw a cast net at a tuna... after trying to snag it. It is amazing what complete idiots try to do when they are bored. 

(I am staring straight at all you guys who try to snag black drum at Seagull Pier. I PRAY that VGIF walks out the next time you snag up)

As much as we love to blame commercial fisherman, pollution, ect ect ect for the decreases in the inshore fishing population, the utter lack of respect for the fishery displayed by some fisherman has made its share of impact. I am talking to the people snagging big drum, the people who keep 50 or 60 spots, croakers, and small blues that end up actually eating 5, the people who gaff sharks instead of cutting the leader when they have no intention of keeping them, the people who keep 12 inch spanish mackeral and 10 inch flounder. I can only hope your tickets are frequent and large.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I like this thread so far. Keep em comin. Might post on Robs site too to see if I get anybody else to respond....


Lynnpier06 its ok. I wasnt upset lol. The oddities just fasinate me more so that light tackle feats.


French, just curious...but what sort of odds did you expect from a tuna swimming in tight circles at the beach? Sounds like he was on the death bed anyway. The other gripes you have I understand fully and you have valid points. Im not trying to ruffle feathers tho, just wondering on what your take on a tuna near shore swimming in circles was?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Rick said:


> How about a little fish called a Northern Stargazer. Caught it in the surf at Cape Lookout.
> That little rascal shocked me with an electrical shock. It turns out that they have an electrical organ like an electric eel. It felt like trying to disconect the spark plug on a lawnmower while its still running. Don't know if they are common or not, only one Ive ever heard of. What a suprise!!!


caught one of those the other year on the masonboro jetties. crazy lookin fish. saw a kid catch one off the beach in the same area last year too. he said it shocked him good .


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Honestly, I can't say why the tuna was so far inshore. It is an oddity, similar to the appearance of Mahi Mahi. My point is, if a fish doesn't take a bait/lure presented to it, and you intend to release the fish (it says in the story that they released the tuna after catching it in the net), then why would you potentially harm the fish by netting it in the first place. There is no sport in it, and it only caused the fish more harm. There was no point in it whatsoever.

My first saltwater trip was in 1988. My dad used to catch large numbers of 7-12 lb blues off Oregon Inlet Bridge in the 1970's, and I had grown up looking at pictures of these huge hard fighting fish and hearing stories about them. My dad's last trip was in Nov of 1978 (when I was about 6 months old) when he caught a 18lb blue out of the surf just north of Salvo. Dad decided I was old enough to go in 1989 and we drove 8 hours from Abingdon to Nags Head to fish in April. Sadly, the fishing had changed. Old timers spoke about the big blues as a distant memory, and the beaches were barren of fish. Finally my dad realized how bored I was getting, and took me to Nags Head Pier to try our luck there. On the end that day, about 6 drunk ******* meatheads were catching skate on cut bait. They would reel the fish up, then throw the fish against the rail busting them open while gleefully yelling "GREG LOUGANIS!" ( a reference to the Olympic diver who busted his head on the springboard the previous year before winning the gold medal), then tossing the wounded fish back in. Even at the age of 12, I was appalled, and I become sick to my stomach any time I see game and fish populations being disrespected. One of the reasons piers have become less fisherman friendly and more family friendly is because many people are appalled by the druken, rude, foulmouthed antics of the "regulars", and that is bad for buisness. I will never set foot on Seagull Pier again because many of the folks (thankfully Fishbone's crew attempted to keep them in line) behavior was so abysmal and anti-social that I can not justify spending $17 to sit out there and want to backhand people across the face for that long and not be able to do so. The best thing to happen to that pier would be for it to be heavily monitored by game wardens and law enforcement and clean it up.

I love to fish, and I hope that my kids get the chance to deck a cobia, catch blues on gotchas every cast for an hour, or catch sea mullet in the wave line while their dad waits for a drum. The bad behavior of other fisherman do as much to put those hopes in danger as any trawller.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Blue Fin Tuna*

I can't remember where I read it, but back in April there was a report about a Blue Fin Tuna caught by a commercial fisherman by the HRBT (Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotcha French, totally understandable....Did not even think about the release part of the tuna story. I was just curious. Glad there are people like you out there with good morals. Needs to be more!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

French said:


> let me get this straight, they threw a cast net at a tuna... after trying to snag it. It is amazing what complete idiots try to do when they are bored.
> 
> (I am staring straight at all you guys who try to snag black drum at Seagull Pier. I PRAY that VGIF walks out the next time you snag up)
> 
> As much as we love to blame commercial fisherman, pollution, ect ect ect for the decreases in the inshore fishing population, the utter lack of respect for the fishery displayed by some fisherman has made its share of impact. I am talking to the people snagging big drum, the people who keep 50 or 60 spots, croakers, and small blues that end up actually eating 5, the people who gaff sharks instead of cutting the leader when they have no intention of keeping them, the people who keep 12 inch spanish mackeral and 10 inch flounder. I can only hope your tickets are frequent and large.


yeah i know its not going to be popular me saying this, but i think its a bad story too. yes odd catch... but very unsporting and very unecessary. why would you do that... and i wonder what actually happened before they took the fish... doesnt make any sense to me.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

the part that I don't understand is why they threw it back after netting it, if it were me. I would have thrown that baby in the car and ran for home. it was a freak occurence its not like a charter boat that comes in over limit with tuna. license or not if I ever catch a tuna from the surf, you can bet it's going home with me.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

rockhead said:


> license or not if I ever catch a tuna from the surf, you can bet it's going home with me.


thank you for illustrating exactly what the problem is :--|


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

oh frenchie did I upset you, boo hoo.

know what I think....... :--| french


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Dont make me turn this car around and get Kenny to drive. Laws are laws...this is supposed to be interesting not a squabble


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

hey frenchie is the one who had to go and poopoo all over a perfectly fun thread, thanx debbie downer! btw frenchie keep up the good work with all the reports, a whopping three first hand reports and a couple of "I heard" reports. you have really contributed alot in your year of being on P&S. Could you maybe spend a little more time up on your soapbox cause its really fun to listen to you whine and cry.

"It is amazing what complete idiots try to do when they are bored."


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I agree completely, laws are laws and I AM a stickler for them, and will be the first to call in on someone breaking one, but I'm still saying that If I catch a tuna with my feet firmly planted in the sand (hello.. its never going to happen) then I'm keeping it.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

rockhead said:


> the part that I don't understand is why they threw it back after netting it, if it were me. I would have thrown that baby in the car and ran for home. it was a freak occurence its not like a charter boat that comes in over limit with tuna. license or not if I ever catch a tuna from the surf, you can bet it's going home with me.


The puppy would be in my fridge awaiting the grill too the hell with charlie in a can 

One thing about us Were honest!

On a lighter note 

i saw a picture of a spotted cobe caught in the Ches bay the last few week. almost looks like it got bleach poured on it......Albinoey 

I always wonder about the one that got away


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

true about keeping a tuna from beach or pier but dont bicker about it on here....ruinin the thread


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yes, a few years back a tuna was caught at LIP. A bunch of us arrived at LIP that morning in the usual search for stripers. *On the south side immediatley across the sink, someone spotted two large fish swimming in tight circles. We were puzzuled as to what they could be, it was too cold for drum, and the striper season was near **its end*. All sorts of lures were offered to the fish and they just kept swimmin gin tight circles - this was really odd. I managed to snag one by the tail with a stingsilver, but fortunately the hook did not penetrate the hard tail - and it didn't even bother the fish, it kept up with its tight circular swimming

If I saw 2 big fish swimming and I DIDN'T KNOW WHAT THEY WERE I might try to net them too.


----------



## Rosco (Feb 15, 2005)

*Interesting catch*

I don't know that this is incredibly odd, but someone caught a 30+ pound jack crevalle at Ocean Crest Pier this past weekend. A pic is posted on their website. Even though they are not made for the table, still a beautiful fish and tough fighters.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

rockhead said:


> oh frenchie did I upset you, boo hoo.
> 
> know what I think....... :--| french


I had zero problem with what you said,...except the part where you said you would try to catch it without a liscence. Again, a lack of respect for the law and the fisheries openly displayed and that has a cumulative effect. Other posters in the course of this thread have agreed that a few bad apples are ruining the fishing for those of us who try to respect the fisheries. That is a statement of fact, sad as it is, and that continued lack of respect only hurts all of us who fish, yourself included. You may call it whining, but next time you are on Seagull Pier and you fish for 10 hours to catch 3 croaker or roundhead,perhaps my words will ring a little more true.

As for my contrabution to the board, I have posted a report for every trip I have made this year except for my last trip to Emerald Isle (I included a small synopsis of one event, see the dolphin thread... the mahi mahi that Matt and Jesse mentioned hit my gotcha). I can't weave magical tales of fishing wizardry when I am not down there to fish.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

buddy of mine kenny caught a jack crevalle in teh hot ditch while catfishing


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

rockhead said:


> the part that I don't understand is why they threw it back after netting it, if it were me. I would have thrown that baby in the car and ran for home. it was a freak occurence its not like a charter boat that comes in over limit with tuna. license or not if I ever catch a tuna from the surf, you can bet it's going home with me.


You bet!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> yeah i know its not going to be popular me saying this, but i think its a bad story too. yes odd catch... but very unsporting and very unecessary. why would you do that... and i wonder what actually happened before they took the fish... doesnt make any sense to me.



Neil...yer Asian / Korean card has been revoked.

1)...who in there right mind will defy death to paddle a bait out - 400+ yards @ the Point to catch a Cobia on tackle that was not intended for surf fishing(ie...rusty anchor sinkers )

2)...who will fill fish fer hours and hope you can make it past midnite to justify your creel limit..

3)...who' a flounder catchin machine (big and almost legal)...I won't go there. 

4)...who in there right mind will be swallowed by head high waves just fer a shot @ pups...when we shoulda went South ta catch the gran-daddies. 

So Neil...you can honestly tell me if you wer on the banks of Lesner and you were cast net'n fer bait and you happen to netted a keeper striper and your fishing tackle was near by...you'd throw it back? Gut check time Neil...by the way your still my bud....guess bein on the wagon has got me a lil more aggressive 

------------IMHO---------------

Heaver and gang on the pier were meat fishin fer stripers on a cold winter day...per chance they see fish from afar.....

any smart FHB would do what is normal and cast to it...I know I would.....as long as it ain't a boat, surfer, swimmer, protected sea life, wild life ( did I cover all that's not fair to catch Frenchie?)...all's fair in tha water when your on the beach or planks.
I know for a fact that you can't eat skunk....

Well after identifying the species as tuna after it was netted...


> and since non of us had a tuna angling license, threw it back in the water. By this time the other tuna had moved to the N side of the pier next to the sink. It circled there for a little while than swam away.


...

Frenchie does that sound like a buncha....


> drunk ******* meatheads


...they were conscious that a tuna liscense was required and aware enough to release the fish.

And what of the rest of Lou's story?....


> Angel in the meantime called *Fish and Game* and inquired about keeping the fish. They gave permission. All they wanted was stats on the fish and location


...does that sound like:


> a lack of respect for the law and the fisheries openly displayed and that has a cumulative effect. Other posters in the course of this thread have agreed that a few bad apples are ruining the fishing for those of us who try to respect the fisheries. That is a statement of fact, sad as it is, and that continued lack of respect only hurts all of us who fish, yourself included.



Lou,Angel ,Bill Kennedy ,Lum and Slack are not bad apples.I respect their knowledge and their patience to educate a tard like me to be a better fisherman. You can't gain respect, ya gotta earn it and I respect them gentlemen.They were at a fortunate and lucky time on cold day @ the pier,with unexpectant visitors...and did what most of us woulda did...but I know fer a fact 99.9% would never of thought of following up with Fish and Wildlife or know the tuna regs...99.9% of us woulda just high tailed with some fresh tuna. WIth a great tale on how you caught em on a Zebco rod @ and a gotcha plug 

Frenchie...get off yer high horse. If fishing to you is all about the politics and the rif-raf ettiquette you speak of....take up golf.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Neil...yer Asian / Korean card has been revoked.
> 
> 1)...who in there right mind will defy death to paddle a bait out - 400+ yards @ the Point to catch a Cobia on tackle that was not intended for surf fishing(ie...rusty anchor sinkers )
> 
> ...


hey first off im the flounda pounda, aint seen u catch a biggun since 02. they're all legal.  

other than that, i might say i agree............. i dont mean those guys and you know it. damn flip tribe. i just mean its a shame that you would. nevermind im outa here, dont want any more qoutes being used.

Al, you win


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

fine ok al, you do win, but what i think your leaving out is that ALL of those instances your talking about. i went home with fish... i believe i had to give a "handout" so the old lady would believe you were fishing... oh and another thing, me and marshall are spending teh night at your house on monday


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Good post Al, 

I couldn't agree w/ you more. I guess staying sober does help your thinking a bit.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

NSearch

I appreciate your opinion... however, I am sure you have fished long enough to realize that netting the fish harms the fish... and since they did not have a license and had to release it, why harm it in the first place? Just because it is there? I don't know the guys in question, and the PnS'ers I have met (Fishbone, Matt, Jesse, Mack, and one other fellow who I can not remember) all seemed like decent upstanding sportsmen, but it seems like an uneeded waste of a fish. I often question why VDGIF makes the rules it makes in terms of limits, slots, and seasons, but without respecting those rules, imagine where the rockfish population would be now. The large bluefish in NC is just now starting to recover.... a few years after NCGF instituted creel limits (I wish they would add a 10 inch fork length limit as well). We as fisherman already have to fight development, beach renourishment, and commercial fisherman to give our kids the thrill of catching a big fish. It frustrates me that someone who should know better (another fisherman) would make themselves part of the problem.

I mean nobody ill-will. Even my "meat headed *******" comment was a bit harsh... I am nothing if not meat headed and a bit red, but it was a neccesary metaphor to express my disdain for the people who ruin it for the rest of us. Next time you are at the end of Seagull, and some drunk guy with 11 bottom rigs out is cussing and threatening to hit people in front of little kids, think of the poor fat guy from southwest Virginia who just wanted to mayve catch a few roundhead on his way to the OBX

tight lines,
French


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> fine ok al, you do win, but what i think your leaving out is that ALL of those instances your talking about. i went home with fish... i believe i had to give a "handout" so the old lady would believe you were fishing... oh and another thing, me and marshall are spending teh night at your house on monday



Neil...on Monday...I'll re-issue yer Asian card... 

And BTW...thanks fer the Cobia, Striper, Flounder....maybe when I turn to my righteous ways...my curse may finally be lifted.


But on a serious note...we as fisherman/women are all in the game to catch fish. Wether it be to C-n-R...or put meat in the box...as long as it is within the means of the you local fishin regs...and in Heaver's instance, calling to report the catch....just don't be so quick when yer calling folks out......I hate that stupid,ignorant fisher person as the rest of you...but puttin Heaver and crew in that class...is well...ignorant.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

Rick said:


> How about a little fish called a Northern Stargazer. Caught it in the surf at Cape Lookout.
> That little rascal shocked me with an electrical shock. It turns out that they have an electrical organ like an electric eel. It felt like trying to disconect the spark plug on a lawnmower while its still running. Don't know if they are common or not, only one Ive ever heard of. What a suprise!!!


those things are EVERYWHERE inside of the first little sandbar along ov beach in norfolk. Oh yeah i forgot to mention this one, last year when they opened up ov pier, like the third time i fished it i caught one that had to be close to 8 or 9 pounds. I had a live spot dropped straight down, i heard the clicker go out so i went and picked up the rod, waited for the fish to take, nothing. So i go to reel it in and it felt snagged, didnt feel like breakin it off for some odd reason (think my day just wasnt goin right and i was so disgusted that id need to break off another rig). I go to reel it up about 30 minutes later and it starts coming, lo and behold a huge (to me it was, dont know exactly how big they get) stargazer. When i first saw it before somone could net it i thought it was a oystertoad, but once it was up i realized i had caught the biggest stargazer id ever seen, wish id have gotten a picture. I think what they do after they swallow the bait is burry themselves back in the sand and thats why it felt like i was snagged. Cool lookin fish though. My buddys dad caught a much smaller one (maybe a pound) in lynnhaven inlet on a 4in storm.


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

Fishing_Feud said:


> i saw a picture of a spotted cobe caught in the Ches bay the last few week. almost looks like it got bleach poured on it......Albinoey
> 
> I always wonder about the one that got away


albino sail


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm glad to see this thread going back to where it started, maybe someone can post a pic of the spotted cobia that was on TF.

French- I guess my thoughts are that you are wrong in insinuating that members of P&S 
NS4D his friends and myself are part of the problem. We all know and have seen the types of people you are referring to (throw skates/sharks on the beach to die) and we are not them. Just for the record, my career as an environmental consultant involves my seeing to and managing the cleanup and restoration of contaminated water, soil, and air. Additionally I participate in a volunteer recreational fishing research program for the Virginia Institute of Marine Science and Virginia Marine Resource Comission. Prior to starting my career in environmental consulting I held a paid position doing research for the National Marine Fisheries Service (NMFS), a federal agency, a division of the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA). The purpose of this research was to establish quotas, size, and weight regulations for recreational saltwater fishing in the state of Virginia. Now I have to ask, am I part of the problem or part of the solution?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

If you fish and keep fish without a license, then yes you are. If you abide by the rules, treat the fisheries with respect, and are pleasant towards your fellow man, then you are not part of the problem. You said you would catch and keep the tuna even without a license. That is all I can base my comments on. I don't even know why I am arguing the point with you. In spite of the credentials, you openly are supporting a violation of fishing regulations. While a minor infraction compared to the nutjobs like the skate abusers and drunks, every little bit counts.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

ughhhhh I'm done


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

French said:


> If you fish and keep fish without a license, then yes you are. If you abide by the rules, treat the fisheries with respect, and are pleasant towards your fellow man, then you are not part of the problem. You said you would catch and keep the tuna even without a license. That is all I can base my comments on. I don't even know why I am arguing the point with you. In spite of the credentials, you openly are supporting a violation of fishing regulations. While a minor infraction compared to the nutjobs like the skate abusers and drunks, every little bit counts.


you posts makes baby jesus
cry


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

a twenty some inch sailfish caught just off sandbridge pier.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Reeling in a blue about 12-14inches long and about had the rod jerked out of me hand. A couple hours later landed the 211lb. tigershark....off of Seagull Pier. I was 17 so it's been a while back.
Caught a 7lb blue in the shallow water at the beach in Cape Charles Va. (Eastern Shore)....by hand. He got in the skinny water and couldn't get out. My Grandparents were at the grocery store (I was bored and went for a walk), though Pop was going to pass-out laughing when I told him what happened. My Grandma's last words before leaving the house were, "NO fishing poles". She told Pop, "that will keep him from bringing anything else home". 
Also done the "Little Rascles" thing on Seagull Pier one night. A BIG BIG BIG ray came out from under the pier and hung himself on my bottom rig. I pulled then got pulled. I pulled again and got pulled again. This went on for about 10 minutes, then my uncle saw the guy behind me pulling and getting pulled opposite in timing with me. Both of us were pulling back and forwards on each other and this monster ray. Uncle just said "That poor damn ray." Yep made for lots of laughs.

tight lines


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

This is indeed an interesting thread.I dont think anyone's intentions are to hurt anyone elses feelings but then again I also dont think that a drunk driver intends to kill someone.We all take things differently.I will say that there are alot of pier fisherpeople would have netted this fish if they knew how to and were good enough with a cast net.I believe that this situation was handled in a decent fashion and all who are in doubt should re-read the original thread.I mean come on even the fish and wildlife people apparently had no problem with this.Hardcore fishmen like myself who fish everyday or close to it see alot of crap and things we dont like but sometimes we have to grin and bear it.I do not drink but dont down those who do unless it is a problem that directly effects me or someone who can not or will not stand up for themselves.If there is one point to be made about all this bickering then it would be if you arent doing something(anything no matter how small) to help the situation then you ARE part of the problem.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

70.5 pound black drum caught in Oct 2005 off the Cape Henlopen Pier while flounder fishing. 70.5 lb 55 inches long and 37 inch girth.12 pound test mono.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

how did that thing taste?


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

28 pound king at hatteras Inlet at 10 PM at night, chuck of bunker on the bottom drum fishing.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Caught a large mouth while drum fishing near my house , caught a baby grouper while flounder fishing , and i caught a stove top off Bear Ils 



matt


----------



## Sendah (Mar 16, 2005)

*Sweet Tooth...*

Flounder @ Rudee on a Gummy Worm...My dad said he was gonna catch me some bait with the cast net and I got tired of waiting. Unfortunately (or perhaps fortunately), the only bait I had were the aforementioned gummy worms. Threw it on the hook, caught a flounder (legal sized too...)


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

BaitWaster said:


> 28 pound king at hatteras Inlet at 10 PM at night, chuck of bunker on the bottom drum fishing.





Fishman said:


> a twenty some inch sailfish caught just off sandbridge pier.


This is the kinda stuff Im looking for although light tackle feats and albinism are cool too.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello new here great site!! I caught a BALLYHOO Using bucktails off the nags head pier in may ...Kind of a strange catch .. very small though


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*hot ditch*

about 3 years ago i was fishing the hot ditch in late april looking for some of those monster trout when a guy drifting caught not one, but two nice jack crevalle....largest was 20 pounds or so. and no, i still have not caught a nice trout from the ditch...........


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

not as many are out there as there used to be


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Late '70's Avon Pier in mid April, several of us out there that morning caught Fat Albert's- False Albicore, 'bout 8lb. a piece on Drum rigs. Boy do they make an Abu 8600 scream. 
longcast


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

My brothers and step brother had a good day fishing one July in the mid 1980s at Hatteras ... 70+ fish and a total of 11 different species ... the oddest one was called a ribbonfish, or so we were told later after tossing it back. My stepbrother caught it and got his arm sliced up, presumably by it's fins, as he brought it over for us to see. Never saw one before or since.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

..I'm late on this thread..BUT!
..caught a 4 lb.stargazer on a 52m 25 one nite about 10 o'clock right in the middle of a great speckled trout bite...thought I was hung..went to break it off and IT MOVED!!
..got that thing up where I could see it..and the ONLY part of my mirrolure showing was the red eyes and the tip!!..all 3 sets of trebles..GONE!!
...caught a 2 lb. spanish at mid-night throwing a shiny goctcha in the pier light..
..14 lb. king on a fillet of spanish mack..sharking offn the Dolphin Pier..
...18 lb. pier king at 9:00 at nite.
..14 lb. pier king at 9:30 at nite.
...16 lb. pier king at 4 am.....(tarpon fishing in the good ole days)...
...57 lb. cobia on a chunk of false albacore and 49 strand..sharking..
...2-14 lb. chopper blues... 1-15 lb. chopper blue...same nite..275lb. 49 strand and big bonito steak...sharking...
....2 1/4 seamullet on green twister and led head combo..
BUT: The oddiest thing I have seen is the 37 lb. true albacore that was floundering in the surf at the Dolphin Pier one November morning...we grabbed it and DIDN'T KNOW WHAT IT WAS!!
..we had a UNCW biologist come and identiy that thing....great big eye and and LOOONG FIN down its side....
..the pier kept that thing in the cooler til spring just showing it to folks...

..after 48 yrs. of fishing...you learn ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN....and DOES HAPPEN MORE OFTEN THAN IS REPORTED...

...8 1/2 lb. SHEEPHEAD landed...tangled in a 2 hook bottom rig....
...had a friend "lose" a 10 lb.2oz. speckled trout on a top-water plug...a lady surf fishing got tangled in the broken line 2 hrs later and drug that lifetime catch out!!!...and THE BOY THAT HUNG IT GOT HIS PLUG BACK!!

IT'S FISHING...CHIT HAPPENS!!!
..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Odd, strange and the like.........*

That's how I caught Mrs. RuddeDogg, and I am here to say that catch and release DON'T work!!!!     .....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> That's how I caught Mrs. RuddeDogg, and I am here to say that catch and release DON'T work!!!!     .....


LOLOL Rudde


----------

